# Can you transfer OnePass settings...



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

from a XL4 to the Bolt?

I may be crazy but I seem to remember being able to transfer Season Pass settings your online account.

Am I crazy???


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can, and easier using KMTTG instead of the Season Pass Manager at Tivo.com


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> You can, and easier using KMTTG instead of the Season Pass Manager at Tivo.com


Thanks, I found the online link at tivo.com and was able to select the xl4 list and just drag and drop it on the bolt. And almost instantaneously it was transferred.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dnorth12 said:


> Thanks, I found the online link at tivo.com and was able to select the xl4 list and just drag and drop it on the bolt. And almost instantaneously it was transferred.


Yes. The SeasonOne Pass Manager at TiVo Online work s much better than it used to in the past. I recently used it to transfer several dozen One Passes to a Bolt instead of using KMTTG.


----------

